# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Wiring light fittings

## Nick44

This might be a little confusing but here we go. 
I replaced a ceiling on the weekend and had to take down then rewire the 3 light fittings. I took them down wrote down what went where then wired them back up following my diagram. Looking at the diagram later I noticed that red (active) and black were switched on 1 of the fittings, so the question is does this matter? I will try and explain the wiring layout. 
3 lights (call them 1, 2 and 3) all the same baton fittings with 4 connectors for wires (call them 12oclock, 3 oclock, 6 and 9) with the earth at 6oclock. Light 1 switched by its self, lights 2 and 3 switched together. 
Here is a quick list of the wiring in each light with position and, number and colour of wire. 
Light 1-12 oclock 3 red, 3 oclock 2 black, 6 oclock 2 green, 9 oclock 1 white.
Light2-12 oclock 2 red, 3 oclock 2 black, 6 oclock 2 green, 9 oclock 1 white and 1 red.
Light 3-12 oclock nothing, 3 oclock 1 red, 6 oclock 1 green, 9 oclock 1 black. 
Is this enough info to work out what is going on? The lights all work fine.  
Cheers

----------


## Andolate

> This might be a little confusing but here we go. 
> I replaced a ceiling on the weekend and had to take down then rewire the 3 light fittings. I took them down wrote down what went where then wired them back up following my diagram. Looking at the diagram later I noticed that red (active) and black were switched on 1 of the fittings, so the question is does this matter? I will try and explain the wiring layout. 
> 3 lights (call them 1, 2 and 3) all the same baton fittings with 4 connectors for wires (call them 12oclock, 3 oclock, 6 and 9) with the earth at 6oclock. Light 1 switched by its self, lights 2 and 3 switched together. 
> Here is a quick list of the wiring in each light with position and, number and colour of wire. 
> Light 1-12 oclock 3 red, 3 oclock 2 black, 6 oclock 2 green, 9 oclock 1 white.
> Light2-12 oclock 2 red, 3 oclock 2 black, 6 oclock 2 green, 9 oclock 1 white and 1 red.
> Light 3-12 oclock nothing, 3 oclock 1 red, 6 oclock 1 green, 9 oclock 1 black. 
> Is this enough info to work out what is going on? The lights all work fine.  
> Cheers

  Should be fine, you can generally install active and neutral in either slot. If you have completely tested any looped switches and there is no problem I would leave it as is.

----------


## Random Username

The four holes on the back of a batten fitting are an earth connection (usually with an E or some green paint or an earth symbol), a looping terminal (marked L or Loop) which doesn't connect to anything, and the two terminals which actually connect to the bulb.  If one of these terminals is marked with an A or Active, you should connect the Active from the switch to that terminal; otherwise either way is fine.  
Connecting the active to the right terminal - if indicated - just helps reduce the chance of someone touching something that's live.  Not really an issue with a batten holder fitting, but if you imagine inside a fluro fitting wired the wrong way around it means that the ballast and starting doodad and any associated wiring connecting them is live at all times.  Do it the right way, and the power goes no further than the switch till you turn it on.

----------


## Nick44

Thanks will leave it as it is.

----------

